# Ctrl+O problem in shell & konsole under user.



## xMEFISTOFELx (Feb 26, 2010)

When in press Ctrl+O in konsole it jump to a new row, like I'am press Enter. I cant normally work in mc because after Ctrl+O and pressing some key it show me mc again. All system installed from ports. 

FreeBSD 8.0 amd64
xorg-7.4_3
xfce-4.6.1_1
kde4-4.3.5
mc-4.7.0.2_1


----------

